# IR Codes for Bush DFTA1001 iDaptor Freeview Box



## jdeadman (Jul 10, 2002)

Can anyone please tell me the IR codes for this Freeview Box before I take it back to Curry's?

Thanks


----------



## schoobyshouse (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi - I also have the same problem, nice little freeview box but can not get the IR codes to make it work with Tivo. Did you get any luck?
There must be someone out there who can help?


----------



## peteoheat (Oct 28, 2002)

Guessing nobody has found the IR codes for this yet?


----------



## peteoheat (Oct 28, 2002)

That was a brief post. Can I also appeal for any pronto owners in the Bishop's Stortford area or anywhere between St Pauls and Liverpool St in London that might be prepared to lone me a pronto to capture the IR codes?

I'll then forward them to Gary Sargent to hopefully get them added.


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

If you contact Gary Sargent here he might be able to put you in touch with someone. You could then post your remote to them, and they can use their pronto to capture the codes.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I had what I presume was the previous version of this unit (the 1000?) and it certainly worked fine with my Tivo. I assume they must have changed the IR codes?


----------



## peteoheat (Oct 28, 2002)

None of the Bush IR codes worked when I tried them. I've just found out that Bush is a part of Alba Electronics who also own Goodmans so possibly could try the codes for those manufacturers also.

I've found someone at work who has a Pronto that they haven't used for a couple of years so I'm borrowing that tomorrow to capture the codes.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I can't actually remember which code I used, but have you tried the generic "Freeview" ones too?


----------



## peteoheat (Oct 28, 2002)

No I haven't had the opportunity to work my way through all of those yet.


----------



## yonderblue (Feb 14, 2002)

Just bumping this thread, Any news if the Bush DFTA1001 is supported with the TiVo ?

I am planning to get a V+ box soon but plan to keep my TiVo and was looking for a small freeview box and the Bush DFTA1001 seemed ideal to use (Only &#163;29.99 at Argos right now). I have a Pronto that I still use and if required I can capture the codes once I buy the Bush DFTA1001 box tomorrow(Thursday).


----------



## peteoheat (Oct 28, 2002)

I never found them. My friend never did bring his pronto in for me to capture them.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

The Bush DFTA1000 used code "Bush 20060" not sure how different the DFTA1001 is...


----------



## stevencarpenter (Sep 4, 2003)

Did anyone manage to find the codes for the Bush?

I am looking to try to shrink some of the equipment in the living room and this looks ideal, especially as my Thomson DTI1000 keeps choosing to shut down for EPG upgrades each night, so its time for it to go.


----------



## peteoheat (Oct 28, 2002)

I finally managed to capture the codes for this. I found some software for the PocketPC that claims to export in CCF format though the file was named *.IR.

I submitted it to Gary Sargent on his website but I haven't seen any responses yet. Does anyone know if he is still active on getting new IR codes submitted to TiVO?


----------

